# Autosleeper Berkshire, anybody seen one?



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I had to make a trip to Merseyside last week so took a quick detour to Marquis Motorhomes, Preston, to have a look at the new Autosleeper Berkshire. Unfortunately they did not have a Devon, Suffolk, Surrey or Berkshire available. Evidently they are on a travelling ‘roadshow ‘around the dealers. They did not know when they would be back at Preston but promised to get in touch when they had one in. 
Has anybody seen a Berkshire and if so what were you impressions? Is it up to Autosleeper’s high standards? 
Also I notice that that the Berkshire (and Surrey) has a 3880Kg ‘Maximum Technical Permissible Laden Mass’. How does this affect your licence to drive? The salesman replied to my query with the answer that when you reach 70 you have to have a medical to continue driving. 
Is this the only issue and is he correct?
Thanks in anticipation,
Brian


----------



## 110171 (Feb 25, 2008)

SALESMAN CORRECT YOU WILL NEED A MEDICAL WHEN YOU ARE 70 TO BE ABLE TO DRIVE VAN OVER 3500kg. DOWN SIDE IS MEDICAL CAN COST £200.
REGARDS Ramses


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Berkshire - sighting*

Hello,

We are arranging to place a Mercedes Berkshire at Marquis
Preston in the next ten days.

If you wish to view this fantastic motorhome please contact the Branch
Manager Mr Toney Maloney at Preston on 01772 731313.

Regards

Simon Vaughan


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Simon. 
However we leave for France on Sunday and unless it is at Marquis on the Sunday, as we pass Preston, we will miss it!
Hopefully we will catch up with it some other time, I would really like to see one.
Thanks again.
Brian


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Berkshire - sighting*

hi,

I can arrange for a Berkshire to be at Northhampton for Sunday
if your journey to the port is down the M1.

The Marquis dealership is not far off the motorway.

Let me know.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Brian,

We visited Marquis, Preston about a week ago and were quite underwhelmed.

They seemed to be overrun by new Autocruise Starlet ll's which don't seem to appear anywhere in the Autocruise pantheon as listed on their new website.

We also visited Todds and Hymer UK, but not Campbells who appeared to have no motorhomes on site when viewed from the railway bridge.

All of them seemed to have a distinct lack of customers about the sites.

SDA


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Berkshire - sighting*



Auto-SleeperAAA said:


> hi,
> 
> I can arrange for a Berkshire to be at Northhampton for Sunday
> if your journey to the port is down the M1.
> ...


Hi Simon, 
Thanks for yor offer. We have to go via Merseyside on the way down on Sunday so will not be able to manage to two 'diversions'. We will try and catch up with it on our return in October. Once again, thanks for the offer,
Brian


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> We visited Marquis, Preston about a week ago and were quite underwhelmed.
> 
> ...


Hi SDA,
Autosleepers were a bit 'thin on the ground' when we visited, only 3 or 4 new but 'older' models. Know what you mean about Autocruise Starlet ll's!
Cheeers,
Brian


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Brian

Yes to drive the Berkshire or Surrey you need a full medical if you are over 70yrs, then a further medical every year!!! Our medicals are going to cost £110 EACH. The licence then takes three weeks to arrive. Marquis Motorhomes have a Berkshire and Surrey ast Chievely near Newbury. Great vehicles

Shirley

HAve just been to see Surrey today and am impressed - Pricey - but worth it


----------

